# Neo at 6 months



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

Our pup Neo turns 6 months in a few days. Here’s a few pics, and some with a female Rottweiler and a female Akita, both about a month younger than him. He’s 60lbs which is definitely on the big side but doesn’t appear (to me) like he needs to drop weight? His sire is about 85lbs, so hopefully he stops around there (or less!) We did just cut his food back as well. 










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice looking happy dog. I love that heavenly "smile" after good play with a buddy. Can the Rottie keep up with him?


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> Nice looking happy dog. I love that heavenly "smile" after good play with a buddy. Can the Rottie keep up with him?




He is definitely stronger and faster than the Rottie and Akita. He dominates them pretty good wrestling around. That being said, I think they had a bit more conditioning than him, they were each around 40-45 lbs. His heart/conditioning haven’t caught up to his body size yet in that aspect. Which is surprising because I can launch a tennis ball with the ball thrower thing probably 20-30 times before he really gets worn out lol. It’s amazing seeing his athleticism improving each month - really look forward to the next 6 months! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Beautiful dog, looks perfect in terms of weight. My puppy, now 11 months, is athletic like that too...not too many dogs can keep up with her when she's running full out!


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

That's a really interesting light/ dark coat around his neck. I mean, there's no fade, it just goes from one shade to another


----------



## bkernan (May 17, 2009)

He looks just like Hudson! So gorgeous - enjoy!!


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

Armistice said:


> That's a really interesting light/ dark coat around his neck. I mean, there's no fade, it just goes from one shade to another



It is! Sometimes it has faded a bit more/less. His sire has it as well, but slightly less pronounced. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

Took Neo on a 5 mile hike today. Had him off leash the entire time and he did fantastic. Stayed within 10’ except when I’d throw the ball for some fetch. Had him at the vet for s checkup and she thought he looked a bit on the skinny side and could use to gain a few lbs. Not sure I totally agree though. Maybeeee 2-3 lbs max, but he’s been growing so fast I’d rather have him be a tad under (weight wise) so it’s easier on his joints. 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

Good looking dog. And I agree with you, his weight looks perfect.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Great looking. Doesn't need to gain anything. Vets are too used to obese animals.


----------



## Coreyyj (Nov 29, 2017)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

Here’s some more recent pictures. He’s now 7.5 months and 68 lbs. I’d say in terms of athletic ability, he got faster, stronger, can jump higher between months 6 and 7 than any other one month period. I’ve been alternating between 72-84 hr work weeks so I haven’t been able to take him to play fetch as much (my wife does daily) but when we do go, I am just astonished at what he is growing into. 

Our first basic training classes for group training starts a week from today. While we have just done the basics he’s getting pretty good, I am insanely amazed by how good his nose is. We will have him stay in a separate room, and then hide a toy for him in the living room, and he uses his nose to sniff it out impressively well. We can stick the toy under cushions and all sorts of places he can’t see, but when he’s onto it, he knows it and gets it out. I haven’t been around experts or anything as a casual owner, but it impressed me so much to watch. He definitely loves having a job and loves being able to please. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

Pretty dog. Love watching the sables turn color, especially when they are younger.. Sort of like "what color dog will I have this week". Gunny is 6 months and not changing color as often as he did.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

He looks great! Your dog and mine are on a similar curve. I got him at almost 6 months and was like 58 or 59 pounds. Now he is 72 pounds at 7 months 10 days. His sire was also 80 to 85 pounds.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

I love the black penciling on his toes. That's really cool

Oh, and I commented earlier in this thread without knowing that he is actually a patterned sable. Well, guess what my pup ended up being... a patterned sable, haha


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks for all the comments! His color has certainly changed a lot. He’s been getting darker mostly. Out of his litter, we were kind of hoping for a standard Black and Tan at first, but it didn’t take long for us to fall in love with his coloring. We also weren’t as fond of the solid blacks at first, but now also love them. 

Went on a long walk and playing fetch today. Around 15 degrees and he loves it. We prefer it too over the blistering southern heat we dealt with for many summers. Aside from very busy areas, we have yet to have much need to put him on a leash when hiking or on walks away from roads. As long as we have that tennis ball he stays close, and when we throw it he comes straight back. Getting him obsessed with fetch has been one of the biggest positives in training him. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

Still growing at 73lbs! Finally broke down and got him a choke collar. Pretty happy we lasted about 8.5 months without one. He’s easily manageable without one, but it certainly steps things up a notch. He’s just such insanely high energy seems a bit needed at his age for now. 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

He is a beautiful dog - the snow looks great!


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

He is absolutely gorgeous. So handsome.


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

Here’s some updated pictures from hiking last weekend. He’ll be 10 months old this week! 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Beautiful photos! He's getting big!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Very handsome boy looks like he is having tons of fun!


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

He's so handsome. <3


----------



## Hbx33 (Feb 6, 2018)

He is beautiful!


----------

